# Need advice on getting art/music out to the world.



## tuneinrecords (Jun 10, 2012)

Any advice for someone who has tons of drawings, artwork, photography poetry, lyrics, songs, recordings, and even invention ideas? I feel like I need an agent or manager. Don't even know where to begin. I have copyrighted a lot of the recordings and getting through some of the artwork now. Gonna get the stuff watermarked, but I really don't know how to see all this through to fruition. Thanks!


----------



## Explorer (Jun 10, 2012)

So, you're saying your product is ready to go, but you haven't released it yet? 

Or, is your stuff kinda sorta ready, but you haven't finished it to the point where you can start selling it, while also shopping it to labels for distribution?

There are many guides to publishing your stuff, getting CDs pressed, and so on. 

If you're saying that you don't have the motivation to get things finished, that's another story. Agents and managers help book gigs and represent you, but unless you're hiring a personal assistant to act as your secretary/engineer/remixer/layout artist, I think it's going to be on you to finish stuff to where you can hand it off to someone.

----

It's easy for the average person to think they have something worth selling. It's the rare person who will actually be motivated enough to do so.

*Do you have any actual finished product to sell at this point?*


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 10, 2012)

StumbleUpon.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, stumbleupon.com is very inspiring. 

Yes, as I stated I have finished recordings, photography and artwork ready to go. A personal assistant would be great too. lol!


----------



## Chromis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi tuneinerecords,

Exhibitions are fairly easy to organise yourself and a great way to get your creations into the public domain; you may have to pay for print costs for your photography, though. The upside is that you may sell something!

Google exhibitions in your area - museums, sports halls, libraries etc. will often have them so give them a ring and find out what is required of you. Maybe coincide the exhibition with an ad in a local newspaper to generate interest.

I would also advise having a website ready to go so that interested parties can go home and check out more of your work, and share your work with their friends. If you play it right, word of mouth will be doing most of your advertising for you.

Whenever I want to take on a new project like this, I'll make a list, or 'map' all the steps I think would be required, and research them.

Good luck!

C.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 13, 2012)

Great advice! Thanks C!


----------



## Frostee (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not the best way but you can 
Submit your Drawings, Artwork, Photography and Lyrics/Poems on 
DeviantArt

As for Music you could always use Soundcloud?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 to hosting your own exhibits. That could be cool for a number of reasons...

1. You get your shit out there and will be featured as it's YOUR exhibit.
2. You could allow other artists to host their artwork there as well and perhaps pick some of the more experienced people's brains.
3. Anyone in your area that has even a small following wanting to show their work at your exhibit would be a huge plus for you as your name is now semi-associated and you may be able to build a following of your own from fans of similar artists.

If you can manage to get your name out that way, make a website and have several tabs of things with your art being the main one (should it happen to be the most popular) and then add other tabs to show other things you can do. 

It may go nowhere, but it could be awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2012)

Frostee said:


> It's not the best way but you can
> Submit your Drawings, Artwork, Photography and Lyrics/Poems on
> DeviantArt
> 
> As for Music you could always use Soundcloud?



DeviantArt is not really a serious art site anymore, but a place for kids to throw up their shitty pictures of anime characters and stuff. It's not the best place to show off your work. 

Flickr is good for photography work, but a personal website would be best. Soundcloud is the way to go with regards to music, or Bandcamp if you have more finished material to release.


----------



## rgaRyan (Aug 24, 2012)

500px for photography, but it can be difficult to get your name up there.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will check into those sites. I've been experimenting with different ideas for my own website. I'm only using iweb at the moment, but it seems to be easy enough and all I need at the moment. After much thought, trial and error I've decided to go as simple and streamlined as possible. Banksy's website was an inspiration in it's simplicity. The tough part for me is setting up a store front for the website as I've never done that before and have no experience with it. 

Thanks again everyone for your two cents! It's much appreciated.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Sep 3, 2012)

Just signed up for a profile on 500px for my photography. I have a 14 day period where everything is free. After that, I guess you have to pay for certain services and whatnot. I'll have to check into it some more. 

Some of the photographs on that site are amazing while others are just mediocre. It's nice to see the not so great photos featured there as it boosts one's confidence. I'll keep exploring through 500px. 

Thanks again!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Sep 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Soundcloud is the way to go with regards to music, or Bandcamp if you have more finished material to release.



I actually made a bandcamp profile some time ago for some electronic music that I made. It's not my main focus musically. I just put it together to test bandcamp out. It was very easy to put together and only took a couple hours. UFOASAUR is the link for it. All the music and artwork is all mine. Like I said, I have all kinds of music that crosses the board from ambient, to insane rockin' stuff, to singer songwriter stuff. I'll be getting some of the hard rockin' stuff out there next.


----------

